# Daddy and Baby



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

My girlfriend sent this 

(sorry folks I made a mistake in the heading and can't find out how to fix it)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: cockatiel with a straw*

Aww cute pic  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: cockatiel with a straw*

Gorgeous picture x

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's cute


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Awe how cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Why is it titled 'cockatiel with a straw'? I'm just curious.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Also that would be the daddy cockatiel I believe.  Very cute!


----------



## cock a tail (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: cockatiel with a strawo*

Lovely photo wish my tiel was that calm and not so territorial 

cock a tail


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

bjknight93 said:


> Why is it titled 'cockatiel with a straw'? I'm just curious.



It is dumb, I listed two at the same time and when I tried to fix the wrong title I could not find it..My mistake that is all.

One was supposed to be the straw and one was baby and mom. I will try to fix it again...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you want me to fix it for you? Just tell me what you want the title to be.


----------



## Zara (Jan 18, 2013)

Too cute.... She really trusts you.


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

bjknight93 said:


> Do you want me to fix it for you? Just tell me what you want the title to be.


Yes that would help, this one is supposed to be daddy and baby (since we believe it is a male) I will remove the second pic I posted in efforts to fix it.

thanks...Ro


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I reopened your other thread and fixed the link in it for you. Since this title is changed, people will know they are 2 different threads and should look at the other one too. 

P.S. the adult bird in the picture is definitely a male.  the baby is too young to tell.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Ahhhh.. nice


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

These are not my birds I have never seen them, they were sent to me I just thought they were nicd to share.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't get over this picture. It is just so beautiful.


----------

